# New Tires



## Bob Mitchell (Aug 21, 2017)

Has any of my fellow RV's put Dunlop SP 348 tires on their MH?Looks like a good tire. I am looking at putting 6 new on my 2003 Bounder 35 E. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SCcamper (Aug 22, 2017)

The minimum requirement for any new tires will be their load capacity, especially when deviating from the Original Equipment size listed on the certification label. They must be able to carry the load the original tires did (by inflation). Then it boils down to fitment to the vehicle and rim compatibility with the new tires. Brands are strictly a personal choice.


----------

